# Stupid question number 1.



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 20, 2016)

Do people ever get seriously hurt do Taekwondo? I understand there will always be some element of risk and that everything will be done to eliminate it. However should I expect to ever break a bone or get knocked out etc at aome point?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 20, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Do people ever get seriously hurt do Taekwondo? I understand there will always be some element of risk and that everything will be done to eliminate it. However should I expect to ever break a bone or get knocked out etc at aome point?


Yes.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 20, 2016)

By the time you make black belt, you will have broken your toes so many times, you will have lost count.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 20, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> By the time you make black belt, you will have broken your toes so many times, you will have lost count.



I can cope with fingers and toes.  Was more worried about arms, legs, ribs and collar bones really.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 20, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I can cope with fingers and toes.  Was more worried about arms, legs, ribs and collar bones really.


Not taekwondo, but I've broken almost three of those four (leg, collar bone, and wrist which sort of counts as arm). I am a bit of an oddity in that way though...most people I know don't break many/any bones from training.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 20, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Not taekwondoe, but I've broken almost three of those four (leg, collar bone, and wrist which sort of counts as arm). I am a bit of an oddity in that way though...most people I know don't break many/any bones from training.



That's a relief.  What about getting knocked out? Some of those kicks are vicious.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Aug 20, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Do people ever get seriously hurt do Taekwondo? I understand there will always be some element of risk and that everything will be done to eliminate it. However should I expect to ever break a bone or get knocked out etc at aome point?



probably not a good idea to worry about something that may or may not happen..
Bumps and bruises are probable and in the end.. make pretty good stories..


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 20, 2016)

ks - learning to fly said:


> probably not a good idea to worry about something that may or may not happen..
> Bumps and bruises are probable and in the end.. make pretty good stories..


So just don't worry about it?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> So just don't worry about it?



Yep..........

Any activity has risk.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Yep..........
> 
> Any activity has risk.


I won't worry about it then.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I won't worry about it then.


You are more likely to knock yourself out, in the beginning.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2016)

What you will be doing is training appropriate to your level, so depending on your fitness and flexibility sore muscles to start with. Later on some bruises and perhaps some stubbed toes and fingers going back if you try to block with them for example. When you start learning kicks it's quite common ( even for 'experts lol) to unbalance themselves and land on their bums. Embarrassing but we've all done it and no harm done.You'll be surprised how quickly you learn even if you think you aren't.


----------



## Buka (Aug 21, 2016)

Don't worry, worry isn't an effective technique, it's counter productive and tiring. Go have fun, enjoy the process, you'll be just fine.

No need to fret for six months or so, when this guy comes by most TKD schools.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Do people ever get seriously hurt do Taekwondo? I understand there will always be some element of risk and that everything will be done to eliminate it. However should I expect to ever break a bone or get knocked out etc at aome point?


That depends on the training. I wouldn't "expect" to have broken bones (those aren't really common even in grappling arts - I remember only 2 that happened in my presence). If you're sparring with head shots and any level of power, you'll probably eventually get at least one concussion of some sort (which a knock-out is).


----------



## dowz (Aug 21, 2016)

I guess the only probable thing that can get your bone broken/knocked out, is if participate in contact sparring/competition.

Usually for grading purposes... it is either light contact or non contact. You likely won't get much injuries (unless you trip and fell)


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 21, 2016)

I got fractures in my big toe and little toe on my right foot (seperate incidents.) *shrugs*


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> You are more likely to knock yourself out, in the beginning.





Tez3 said:


> When you start learning kicks it's quite common ( even for 'experts lol) to unbalance themselves and land on their bums.





Buka said:


> Go have fun, enjoy the process, you'll be just fine.





dowz said:


> Usually for grading purposes... it is either light contact or non contact. You likely won't get much injuries (unless you trip and fell)



I'm not going to worry about it. 



gpseymour said:


> If you're sparring with head shots and any level of power, you'll probably eventually get at least one concussion of some sort (which a knock-out is).



Ok, this seems reasonable. I used to play rugby at school, there has been a lot of stuff about concussion in rugby in the press in recent years but I never saw any when I played, you know it happens but you rarely see it. I guess the same logic would apply here?



Red Sun said:


> I got fractures in my big toe and little toe on my right foot (seperate incidents.) *shrugs*



A broken foot sounds quite nasty. Does it stop you from walking?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2016)

A broken little toe, which you can do just as easily stubbing it on furniture, show you just how much you rely on it when walking! The bit I hate is when you knock it or whatever and there's a sort of pause of a moment or two then the pain hits. 

TKD is far less dangerous than rugby, no scrums for a start lol, no rugby songs either which is a shame.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> no rugby songs either which is a shame.



I never was one for singing. I have a season ticket at the Leicester Tigers and I'm quiet all through the game even now. I'm not sure how rugby songs would go down in a TKD environment.  Seems somewhat inappropriate.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I never was one for singing. I have a season ticket at the Leicester Tigers and I'm quiet all through the game even now. *I'm not sure how rugby songs would go down in a TKD environment.  Seems somewhat inappropriate*.



Oh you'd be surprised lol.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Oh you'd be surprised lol.



I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 21, 2016)

Is it possible to be seriously hurt -- defined as broken limbs, head injuries, knee injuries...  Yes.  Absolutely.

Is it LIKELY to be seriously hurt?  Hopefully, no.  In a good school, the staff and instructors will maintain a safe environment where the students aren't likely to be seriously injured.  Things can always go wrong -- but there are steps and procedures that make them unlikely.  Think about auto racing; is serious injury possible?  Hell yes!  But with the safety belts, vehicle requirements, rescue teams, and so on at a race, it's not very likely.  It's much the same with martial arts training.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Ok, this seems reasonable. I used to play rugby at school, there has been a lot of stuff about concussion in rugby in the press in recent years but I never saw any when I played, you know it happens but you rarely see it. I guess the same logic would apply here?


More or less, though if you're sparring and competing with any force to the head, you're actively trying to give a concussion, so it's a bit more likely. If, for instance, you compete where knock-outs are part of the competition, those are concussions.


----------



## JP3 (Aug 21, 2016)

I never got knocked out in over 20 years of TKD... I think I was saving up for when I switched mid-stream over to Muay Thai for the full-contact aspect....

Getting knocked out is no big deal, as long as you try to avoid having it happen more than once a year or so (I've been knocked out 2x and choked out 3x). It "feels" worse to be choked out than knocked out... you an feel the choke coming on. Ack. Literally.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 21, 2016)

there are lot of tkd knockouts due to a crappy guard (at least the wtf/"olympic" style) which also could cause broken jaws.
a german athlete couldn't participate on this olympics at rio because of a serious eye injury from a match which had to be fixed by surgery to save his eyesight. i wouldn't underestimate it.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> Is it LIKELY to be seriously hurt? Hopefully, no.





gpseymour said:


> More or less, though if you're sparring and competing with any force to the head, you're actively trying to give a concussion, so it's a bit more likely. If, for instance, you compete where knock-outs are part of the competition, those are concussions.



Ok, this all makes sense. 



JP3 said:


> I never got knocked out in over 20 years of TKD... I think I was saving up for when I switched mid-stream over to Muay Thai for the full-contact aspect....
> 
> Getting knocked out is no big deal, as long as you try to avoid having it happen more than once a year or so (I've been knocked out 2x and choked out 3x). It "feels" worse to be choked out than knocked out... you an feel the choke coming on. Ack. Literally.



Being choked out sounds absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Being choked out sounds absolutely horrendous.



No it's fine, one minute you're awake two seconds later you're asleep. It will depend on whether it's a 'blood' choke' where the blood flow is interrupted so it's like a faint or a 'throat' type choke where your breathing is affected. Blood chokes should be done so they come on in seconds hence the need for a very quick and good defence.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I never was one for singing. I have a season ticket at the Leicester Tigers and I'm quiet all through the game even now. I'm not sure how rugby songs would go down in a TKD environment.  Seems somewhat inappropriate.


So you are not a Leicester City fan?? Possibly for the best this season!


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> there are lot of tkd knockouts due to a crappy guard (at least the wtf/"olympic" style) which also could cause broken jaws.
> a german athlete couldn't participate on this olympics at rio because of a serious eye injury from a match which had to be fixed by surgery to save his eyesight. i wouldn't underestimate it.



So what's the difference between different guards? 



Tez3 said:


> No it's fine, one minute you're awake two seconds later you're asleep.



Like me after a night down the pub then. 



Jenna said:


> So you are not a Leicester City fan??



Not into football so much. Rugby and cricket are my favourites.  I live near to the ground and have been to a few games though.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 21, 2016)

Just for a weird bit of trivia. Had a mate knocked out by a body kick the other day.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Just for a weird bit of trivia. Had a mate knocked out by a body kick the other day.



I guess if it was a hard enough kick and the force of it bounced your head around enough you could cause some kind of concussion.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I guess if it was a hard enough kick and the force of it bounced your head around enough you could cause some kind of concussion.



Nah. Body spazzed out due to the shock. And the guy went to sleep.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

Aha ok. I see.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> So what's the difference between different guards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The most important thing about the guard, is that your hands are up, and ready for action. With TKD, they tend to ignore the guard, at first, so, they can focus on kicking. It is their bread and butter. People expect it.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> The most important thing about the guard, is that your hands are up, and ready for action. With TKD, they tend to ignore the guard, at first, so, they can focus on kicking. It is their bread and butter. People expect it.



I see. So you can't guard and kick properly at the same time?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I see. So you can't guard and kick properly at the same time?


Yeah, you can, but, the TKD powers that be, tend to focus on just the kicks, and add the guard later; because, you are splitting your focus. In real life, and competition, you have to focus on a lot of things. TKD provides a safe environment so you can work on them one a time.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2016)

Kicking sells TKD, but it is also, their ball and chain. Guard and hand techs take a back seat, for a time.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Kicking sells TKD, but it is also, their ball and chain. Guard and hand techs take a back seat, for a time.



Ahh ok. I understand now.


----------



## JP3 (Aug 21, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Nah. Body spazzed out due to the shock. And the guy went to sleep.


This would happen occasionally when I was Thai-boxing. In the gym, when guys were sparring and going pretty hard, someone would time a good shin, or a knee,  right into the lower ribs of their opponent - who would go right down. They'd be out for a bit, too... just as if they'd been head-shocked.  There was a E.R. trauma nurse working out with us at the time who apparently asked a doc about it and the doc told him it had to do with all the blood flow and pressure regulation that takes place in/around the liver.  Knowing how much blood flows through that area each second, it sounds plausible. Like attacking the carotid sinus, you cause the body's blood pressure system to attempt to reset, which briefly crashes the blood pressure, resulting in brain reboot.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

JP3 said:


> This would happen occasionally when I was Thai-boxing. In the gym, when guys were sparring and going pretty hard, someone would time a good shin, or a knee,  right into the lower ribs of their opponent - who would go right down. They'd be out for a bit, too... just as if they'd been head-shocked.  There was a E.R. trauma nurse working out with us at the time who apparently asked a doc about it and the doc told him it had to do with all the blood flow and pressure regulation that takes place in/around the liver.  Knowing how much blood flows through that area each second, it sounds plausible. Like attacking the carotid sinus, you cause the body's blood pressure system to attempt to reset, which briefly crashes the blood pressure, resulting in brain reboot.



This also sounds horrific.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> This also sounds horrific.


That is nothin. I was in a class once, when a guy went to grab a guy by the shoulder, but on the way his pinky finger got caught in the fabric of the other guy's gi (or dobak). His pinky finger snapped, and was pointing down when he held his other fingers up. Talk about freaky.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> That is nothin. I was in a class once, when a guy went to grab a guy by the shoulder, but on the way his pinky finger got caught in the fabric of the other guy's gi (or dobak). His pinky finger snapped, and was pointing down when he held his other fingers up. Talk about freaky.



This happened with my hand and the rest of my arm falling off my bike once. Snapped my wrist in half.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> This happened with my hand and the rest of my arm falling off my bike once. Snapped my wrist in half.


A guy, I work with, was riding his bike to work, when some deer attacked him out of nowhere. His feet were locked in the stirrups, and well, it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2016)

So, in conclusion, TKD is less dangerous than riding a bike.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> So, in conclusion, TKD is less dangerous than riding a bike.



This is probably true. I had all my accidents cycling.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 21, 2016)

JP3 said:


> This would happen occasionally when I was Thai-boxing. In the gym, when guys were sparring and going pretty hard, someone would time a good shin, or a knee,  right into the lower ribs of their opponent - who would go right down. They'd be out for a bit, too... just as if they'd been head-shocked.  There was a E.R. trauma nurse working out with us at the time who apparently asked a doc about it and the doc told him it had to do with all the blood flow and pressure regulation that takes place in/around the liver.  Knowing how much blood flows through that area each second, it sounds plausible. Like attacking the carotid sinus, you cause the body's blood pressure system to attempt to reset, which briefly crashes the blood pressure, resulting in brain reboot.


Yeah, I'd guess most body-shot KO's are liver shots. I've had a couple of folks (one a boxer, the other was MMA maybe) tell me they've been KO'd by a liver shot. Anything that disrupts the blood pressure regulators can do that. Years ago I learned a blood regulator point in the neck that can be used to disrupt someone's balance with relatively little force. It might be the same point at work in a video I've seen of a US serviceman KO'ing another while demonstrating a strike to the neck. The principle is that it causes a spike in measured blood pressure (local to that sensor), which the body immediately tries to regulate down. Since the strike only causes a momentary and localized spike, but the regulating system corrects across the entire body, what you end up with is a quick drop in blood pressure, which causes unconsciousness.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 21, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Yeah, I'd guess most body-shot KO's are liver shots. I've had a couple of folks (one a boxer, the other was MMA maybe) tell me they've been KO'd by a liver shot. Anything that disrupts the blood pressure regulators can do that. Years ago I learned a blood regulator point in the neck that can be used to disrupt someone's balance with relatively little force. It might be the same point at work in a video I've seen of a US serviceman KO'ing another while demonstrating a strike to the neck. The principle is that it causes a spike in measured blood pressure (local to that sensor), which the body immediately tries to regulate down. Since the strike only causes a momentary and localized spike, but the regulating system corrects across the entire body, what you end up with is a quick drop in blood pressure, which causes unconsciousness.



Stuff like this fascinates me. How do people work this stuff out?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Stuff like this fascinates me. How do people work this stuff out?


Once something like this happens, you have the experience; so, it isn't so scary anymore. Consider running your shin into a coffee table. It hurts a lot, but you only wince, because you have done it a hundred times; now, if someone popped you in the face, it would hurt less, but emotionally, you are devastated. Once it happens a few times, it is just like running your shin into a coffee table. You look to avoid it, but you don't hide yourself away, either.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 22, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Once something like this happens, you have the experience; so, it isn't so scary anymore.



I guess the whole psychology thing is part of the training that goes with it all.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Do people ever get seriously hurt do Taekwondo? I understand there will always be some element of risk and that everything will be done to eliminate it. However should I expect to ever break a bone or get knocked out etc at aome point?



I started training in about 1968. Sparring has gotten considerably safer since then. I did break my hand a few years ago by screwing up a block. 
Different schools spar using different rules. In our school, the rules, as they relate to the level of contact, vary depending on the age and rank of the student, as well as on their desire. 
Even Dan ranked students are not required to spar heavy contact in our school, though most do.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> So what's the difference between different guards?


the difference is, that other guards than the common boxing guard, don't work. when there's just your forearm blocking, the kick might just push it away or you might miss the leg (same btw to punches). when the kick hits your head with having your forearm right before it (so right between opponents leg and your head then), most times its no problem for you.
in "olympic" tkd they just let their arms hang around. this isn't even a guard.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> the difference is, that other guards than the common boxing guard, don't work.



Um, really? how much do you actually know about fighting?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Stuff like this fascinates me. How do people work this stuff out?


Medical science provides a lot of input to understanding these things now. Centuries ago, there wasn't as much understanding, so there was more depenence on answers like "energy flow". Those can still be useful concepts, but they don't actually usually explain what's happening.

The process involved with blood pressure KO's is one I understand rather easily, because I have low blood pressure. If I stay kneeling a while and stand up quikly, it causes my blood pressure to bottom out briefly. It can easily cause me to "grey out", ending me up back on my knees or worse.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 22, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Even Dan ranked students are not required to spar heavy contact in our school, though most do.



So it depends on the individuals involved? If they want to or not?



gpseymour said:


> The process involved with blood pressure KO's is one I understand rather easily, because I have low blood pressure. If I stay kneeling a while and stand up quikly, it causes my blood pressure to bottom out briefly. It can easily cause me to "grey out", ending me up back on my knees or worse.



This has happened to me before, if I've been sitting in a hot bath and get up too quickly then I've had something similar. Although it's never caused me to fall to my knees or anything like that. I've lost my vision momentarily. I asked my mother about it a few years ago because she is a nurse and she said it was probably to do with blood pressure. It's this kind of thing?


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 22, 2016)

It's possible to get hurt doing most anything, but I wouldn't worry too much about TKD unless you have a medical issue like hypermobility or osteoperosis.

I've only seen one person get knocked out in TKD (in person, I mean), and it was a guy who slipped and fell and hit his head on a chair.  Concussions can happen, but aren't very common since (in my experience) people usually only do light head contact in class.

Sprained ankles, broken toes and bone bruises are, in my experience, the most common TKD injuries. Oh, and I've known a couple people that tore their ACL doing spinning jump kicks.  That's the worst thing I've seen, I think.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 22, 2016)

WaterGal said:


> I've known a couple people that tore their ACL doing spinning jump kicks.



That's some kind of ligament right?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 22, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> the difference is, that other guards than the common boxing guard, don't work. when there's just your forearm blocking, the kick might just push it away or you might miss the leg (same btw to punches). when the kick hits your head with having your forearm right before it (so right between opponents leg and your head then), most times its no problem for you.
> in "olympic" tkd they just let their arms hang around. this isn't even a guard.


Lies! The guard is just as much about striking as it is blocking,


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> That's some kind of ligament right?



Yeah, it's a knee ligament. They have to do surgery to repair it, which as I understand it is pretty routine surgery but does mean that you have to stop training for months while it heals up.

When you do a spinning jump kick (like a tornado kick, 540, etc), your body is rotating pretty quickly up in the air.  If you land it wrong and like dig your foot in, well, your leg below the knee stops turning but your leg above the knee is still turning, which puts a lot of pressure on the knee to twist and can cause injury.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> So it depends on the individuals involved? If they want to or not?
> 
> 
> 
> This has happened to me before, if I've been sitting in a hot bath and get up too quickly then I've had something similar. Although it's never caused me to fall to my knees or anything like that. I've lost my vision momentarily. I asked my mother about it a few years ago because she is a nurse and she said it was probably to do with blood pressure. It's this kind of thing?


Yep. It happens to me every time I rise from seiza (Japanese kneeling/sitting position). And that's the same effect (though much less abrupt) as what happens when you disrupt a blood pressure sensor.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> That's some kind of ligament right?


Anterior Cruciate Ligament (I think)


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> Do people ever get seriously hurt do Taekwondo? I understand there will always be some element of risk and that everything will be done to eliminate it. However should I expect to ever break a bone or get knocked out etc at aome point?


Although this is very rare but people have gotten killed training in Taekwondo and in other martial arts.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Although this is very rare but people have gotten killed training in Taekwondo and in other martial arts.



Job's comforter.

if you are going to state that why don't you show us who and when this happened.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Job's comforter.
> 
> if you are going to state that why don't you show us who and when this happened.


Here's 2 links I found just for taekwondo I know it's a negative thing to talk about for a new person but everyone should be aware of the risks going in.

Taekwondo champion drops dead during competition in front of horrified wife who was sat on judging panel

Kick Kills Taekwondo Black Belt


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2016)

Quoting the Daily Heil doesn't count. Principled people never believe a word that Nazi rag prints. I can't speak for the other newspaper.


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 22, 2016)

As for KOs, avoid blocking with your head and you'll be fine.

Seriously though as someone else said, most schools are probably going for only light contact to the head.

Bruises? Yes. Jammed joints? Yes. And do watch your knees. Managed to tear my meniscus and just had it fixed...will still be a while before I'm back to training.

I'm too old to do 540 spinning kicks, so my ACLs should be fine, right?


----------



## Buka (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I still have a lot to learn.



Don't we all, my friend, don't we all.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> A broken foot sounds quite nasty. Does it stop you from walking?



Sorry for the delayed reply!
Yes, i couldn't walk properly for 2-3 weeks. But as Tez said, these are the same injuries you can get kicking the side of your bed. Its fine


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not worried about getting hurt now. If it does happen then I'll just deal with it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 22, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I'm not worried about getting hurt now. If it does happen then I'll just deal with it.


Famous Last Words...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 23, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> So it depends on the individuals involved? If they want to or not?



In our school, yes. While most of the senior students do spar with fairly heavy contact, none really go full contact and there are a few who really prefer light contact.
You should not be required to expose yourself to a level of risk that you dins unacceptable.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Aug 23, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Quoting the Daily Heil doesn't count. Principled people never believe a word that Nazi rag prints. I can't speak for the other newspaper.


can you please tell me what daily heil is if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Aug 23, 2016)

how can fighting kill someone? like the normal tournament like you know where there are rules and regulations not a street fight or a fight in which its a life n death situation. 


Kickboxer101 said:


> Here's 2 links I found just for taekwondo I know it's a negative thing to talk about for a new person but everyone should be aware of the risks going in.
> 
> Taekwondo champion drops dead during competition in front of horrified wife who was sat on judging panel
> 
> Kick Kills Taekwondo Black Belt


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 23, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> how can fighting kill someone? like the normal tournament like you know where there are rules and regulations not a street fight or a fight in which its a life n death situation.


I don't have any sources to cite, but people die playing normal, non-fighting sports (basketball, football, etc.). It's rare, but anytime you have contact between bodies, there's a chance of it all going wrong. I'd be surprised if nobody ever died in a gymnastics meet - no body contact, but plenty of things that could go wrong. And then there's just the chance that someone has a physical issue that makes them likely to die. A good friend of mine died minutes after participating with me in a MA demonstration at a public festival. His death had nothing to do with the festival (rigid aortal wall burst), but he could just as easily have died minutes earlier, while in the middle of a technique.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> can you please tell me what daily heil is if you do not mind me asking?



Daily Mail


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 23, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> how can fighting kill someone? like the normal tournament like you know where there are rules and regulations not a street fight or a fight in which its a life n death situation.


People die in sports it happens your getting hit there's always that risk people die in boxing, mma, taekwondo any sport you can die in. It's not a regular thing but it happens it's a risk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 23, 2016)

senseiblackbelt said:


> how can fighting kill someone? like the normal tournament like you know where there are rules and regulations not a street fight or a fight in which its a life n death situation.



Just as a partial, very incomplete list, in no particular order...
Traumatic Hemorrhagic stroke. Traumatic Ischemic stroke. Spinal cord injury. Asphyxiation. R-on-T phenomenon caused by blunt trauma to the chest. Injuries to the liver, spleen, stomach, intestines, kidneys. Congenital defects aggravated by exertion. Asthma. Bronchospasm. Tracheal injury. Clavicle fractures resulting in injury to the subclavian artery or vein. Sternal fractures resulting in pericardial tamponade. Cardiac arrhythmias. Femoral or pelvic fractures with vascular injury. Dehydration and electrolyte imbalances caused by certain idiotic methods of "making weight" for class competitions. 
I can go on, if you like.
None of these things are particularly likely, but they are all possible. Tournament rules have two basic functions: keep the match fair, and minimize the risk of serious injury. The risk cannot ever be totally eliminated.


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 23, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Just as a partial, very incomplete list, in no particular order...
> Traumatic Hemorrhagic stroke. Traumatic Ischemic stroke. Spinal cord injury. Asphyxiation. R-on-T phenomenon caused by blunt trauma to the chest. Injuries to the liver, spleen, stomach, intestines, kidneys. Congenital defects aggravated by exertion. Asthma. Bronchospasm. Tracheal injury. Clavicle fractures resulting in injury to the subclavian artery or vein. Sternal fractures resulting in pericardial tamponade. Cardiac arrhythmias. Femoral or pelvic fractures with vascular injury. Dehydration and electrolyte imbalances caused by certain idiotic methods of "making weight" for class competitions.
> I can go on, if you like.
> None of these things are particularly likely, but they are all possible. Tournament rules have two basic functions: keep the match fair, and minimize the risk of serious injury. The risk cannot ever be totally eliminated.



I'm not going now!  

Only joking!  Ahaha. 18 hours until my first class.


----------



## Buka (Aug 24, 2016)

Hope you have fun, my friend.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 24, 2016)

Rabbitthekitten said:


> I'm not going now!
> 
> Only joking!  Ahaha. 18 hours until my first class.


Hey there's risks just crossing the street if it happens it happens but there's no point worrying about it just enjoy


----------



## Rabbitthekitten (Aug 24, 2016)

I went, I loved. I posted about it in the Taekwondo section if anyone's interested.


----------

